# Trailer for big game hunt?



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm going to buy a trailer this June and I'm curious how much mark-up do new trailers have. Dealer says list is $21,500, but sale price is $16,500. How much more room do I have to dicker? I'd hate to pay to much. May end up buying a late 90's to mid 2000's otherwise.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I bought a trailer last month, if it were me I'd run the NADA blue book. I bought my trailer for 14,900, it booked for 22,000. It's an '08 and was a trade in. I spoke with a lot of different RV dealers all said they were doing their best to move inventory so were marking down everything substantially. I think now is a good time to buy. Just run the NADA and make sure it's a reasonable deal.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

If I were in the market today, I would NOT buy a new one. My oldest son bought one....had some problems. Took several months of back and forth to finally get it fixed. Now things are falling apart. A good freind bought one a few years back, beautiful trailer, has a bump out, really roomy...She took the first shower in it....water poured into the living area. Found out later, the drain had not been installed. They too had lots of other issues and it tooks months to get fixed. One of my older brothers bought a giant 5th wheel after months of investigating on which is best etc. The awning fell off. The rear ladder fell off. There were numerous little things wrong and finally, he took it back to the dealer with the list of things to fix. They towed it to Illinois and it came back all fixed, but with a totally different outside skin on it. He has yet to take it out and see if everything has been fixed. One of my nephews bought one and the wiring was wrong, so the battery discharged as fast as you can imagine, at the same time some electrical things would work while others would not.

I'd buy one a couple of years old and from a private sale. You can usually tell if the seller is trying to unload a heap of junk or are seriously just up or down grading.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback. If I buy new, I will make sure all works properly before it leaves the lot. Lot's of good used rigs out there, allows me to be picky.


----------



## soules2007 (Oct 29, 2007)

you may want to look into a FEMA trailer a few of them around this area STILL (few hundred thousand)!! Ya alls tax paying money hard at work, now we have some oil that needs some attention. If you can just go ahead and send the checks (or cash) straight to me i will promise to make better use of it!  What a circus!!! PS When jed found oil they made a TV series out of it, Think when im out flounder gigging and find the same ill be on TV??


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

There are plenty of deals to be had out there. Make sure you search ebay and craigslist as well as KSL's classifieds. Just make sure you tighten all the screws & nuts & bolts before you head up to the north slope. And then tighten all the screws & nuts & bolts again when you get home.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

I hear loud and clear Rick. Those roads will shake your fillings out. No north slope for me this year, all my time will be on Fishlake Forest. I've been checking KSL everyday to get a feel for prices and condition of rigs. I'll start checking Craigs list and ebay. Almost ready to put money in someones palm. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## TLB (Jul 13, 2008)

1+ on Bears report...DO NOT waste your money on a new trailer. The same story for me with my new trailer, my dads, my brothers, the neighbors, and the in laws. There are plenty of 1-2 year old trailers out there that are darn near brand new inside and out, and somebody else has already taken the trouble, time, and gas to haul them back and forth to the dealer to have all the stupid little things fixed. So buyer beware, but at the same time once its up and running...good times!!! 

Good luck on the purchase  

Tim


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

TLB said:


> 1+ on Bears report...DO NOT waste your money on a new trailer. The same story for me with my new trailer, my dads, my brothers, the neighbors, and the in laws. There are plenty of 1-2 year old trailers out there that are darn near brand new inside and out, and somebody else has already taken the trouble, time, and gas to haul them back and forth to the dealer to have all the stupid little things fixed. So buyer beware, but at the same time once its up and running...good times!!!
> 
> Good luck on the purchase
> 
> Tim


I agree with what you guys are saying, but you are neglecting some important facts. One if you buy it brand new, even if there are issues, they are covered if you buy it from a reputable place. 2nd, trailers are not like houses, they have a relative short life and I think they are being built worse every year, so a 2 year old trailer that has been "used", could take a lot of life out of it. But if you can find one that is a couple years old that may of only been taken out a time or two that may be the way to go. The new focus has been on lightweight and they have to take the weight out somehow and they are doing that by having less insulation, lighter materials and in my opinion most of the time a crappier trailer. Good luck, there has been a lot of good advice so far.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks all for the input.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

I actually bought an older one from the mid 90"s. it's a 26 foot, and while my wife wishes it had slides on it, we have yet to have anything go wrong with it. It tows well, is warm, waterproof, a great place to crash out and take a hot shower after a long day of hunting. And what's better is I got it for a song. I swear, while the older ones are heavier, they're built a heck of a lot better than the new ones.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Renegade said:


> Just make sure you tighten all the screws & nuts & bolts before you head up to the north slope. And then tighten all the screws & nuts & bolts again when you get home.


That's why I bought a 79 Road Ranger, all the screws, bolts, and nuts were rusted shut! :lol: , however I did have the overhead console in my truck shake loose a couple of years ago up there. :shock:

Mine was in good shape, its 19 ft with a full bath/shower, plenty of room for my and my buddy to stay in, best of all I got for a song and dance. Only problem I had with it was the old plastic skylights cracked out and fell in during the winter, even though it was tarped over I got water damage from it. :twisted: I replaced them with metal ones, no more problems with them..


----------

